# Horse Power Needed



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Am looking at possibly buying a JD 750 drill, but am unsure about how big my tractor can handle.

Have an McCormick MTX135 FWD, about 130HP. I know a 15' drill would be no problem, but will it handle a 20' drill? Will pull type or 2 point mount make any difference? We have moderately rolling non sandy hills. Will be both tilled and no-till situations.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd be more concerned with the weight issue. A friend used a 2-155 White on a 15' 750 and on the side hills, it would throw the tractor around a bit.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I pull a 15' 750 with a 7130 planting no til in Bermuda grass and have no problem. It is pull type.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have pulled neighbors 1560 (newer 750) on either a NH TL100A or IH 806. Both are 95-100 hp and around 12,000 lbs. Had duals on the 806 and FWA on the TL100A. Horsepower was no problem but hills would wag the dog.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We have a 1590 15' 135hp fwd is ok nothing less on notill . Cant talk about tilled ground I think it would work . Ours is a little over 6 ton loaded a At 20feet loaded with row markers 8.5 tons . You cant go 20 here to wide on the road . We have the dolly wheel hitch . I bet to go 2 point your tractor may not have heavy enough hitch . With 2 point you are really limited by the hitch .


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a 20' JD 750 that I pull with MF 8150 FWA rated at 160 hp it handles it fine.Like others said you need some weight or it will push you around.Maybe you could just add some front end weights to the tractor?Mine is 2 pt also amd going down the road I wouldn't want any less tractor fromt end weight then I have.


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

I use a 7410 on my 30 foot CIH drill and get along fine. Like not as heavy as a jd750, but ten feet wider. That tractor and your mtx135 are about the same size.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. You basically told me what I suspected. I think a 15' pull type would be a perfect match for my tractor for the way I will use it.

A guy wants to sell me his 20' 750 2 point, and he said that it would be a perfect match for my tractor. He has an eye on a new 36' central fill drill, but I suspect he feels they are not allowing enough for his drill in trade, and thought he could sell it to me instead. I'll keep my eye out for 15' instead.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

prairie said:


> Thanks for the input guys. You basically told me what I suspected. I think a 15' pull type would be a perfect match for my tractor for the way I will use it.
> A guy wants to sell me his 20' 750 2 point, and he said that it would be a perfect match for my tractor. He has an eye on a new 36' central fill drill, but I suspect he feels they are not allowing enough for his drill in trade, and thought he could sell it to me instead. I'll keep my eye out for 15' instead.


good plan the 750.. 1560,,1590 are all excellent drills and very similar. When looking at the used ones make careful inspection there are a lot of expensive cast iron parts on those row units that last for thousands of acres but when they need replacedthey need replaced . A total rebuild to the row units on one of those drills is very pricey . Not that I would be afraid to buy one that needs rebuilt but then I'd want priced accordingly. The 1590 we bought 4 years ago we bought new


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

endrow said:


> ...When looking at the used ones make careful inspection there are a lot of expensive cast iron parts on those row units that last for thousands of acres but when they need replacedthey need replaced . A total rebuild to the row units on one of those drills is very pricey . Not that I would be afraid to buy one that needs rebuilt but then I'd want priced accordingly....


That is where I am at with my current drill, completely wore out . It is a Haybuster 107 drill that was my rental unit. Renting out equipment is a good way to wear it out 3x-4x times faster than if you only use it yourself.

Could spend several thousand dollars on it and still only have a 10' drill. Haybuster makes an excellent, rugged, and simple drill, but 10' is the largest, and I have never been excited about their gang hitches. For those of you who are not familiar with the Haybuster drill, here is a brochure http://www.haybuster.com/hb/pdf/107_77Drills_b.pdf

Am currently hiring my neighbor with a 20' drill to plant for me. Maybe I should keep hiring him for the bigger jobs or when we don't have time, and still fix up my Haybuster to seed my demo/test plots for my seed business, it worked perfect for that.


----------

